# MTD - I Screwed up the transmission! HELP



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a HUSKEE LT4600 Model: 13WX791T031 SN: 1B090B70315.
Last week my brakes got really low (barely stopped the mower). I figured there must be some adjustment, so I went online (I know, I should have come here first!) and found that there was a nut on the right hand side of the mower near the transmission that can adjust the brakes. I got under the mower, on the right hand side from the back, found a nut and tightened it. When I started the mower it started going in reverse - still no brakes. OH, OH... I did something wrong. I did more research and found a site with photos that showed the correct location of the brake adjustment (on the other side of the mower of course.) My brake adjustment had a cotter pin going through a "castle type" nut that the first site didn't mention, that's why I turned the wrong nut the first time!

I messed up the transmission settings! Now I can't seem to find an adjustment that works. Neutral doesn't line up, I can go into the "cutting speed" selection, but can't get into the Forward selection. I can't make it uphill anymore they way it is - a couple of shakes then the mower comes to a stop.

Does anyone know the correct adjustment for this nut? I've been trying to slowly tweak it every time I use the mower, but don't seem to be getting anywhere. The nut has a spring behind it, it is on the right side of the mower (if you are standing in back of the mower).

Much tanks for any help - and I've learned my lesson - ASK HERE FIRST!!!


----------



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is the area in question:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello epconrad,
Can you disconnect the shift lever from the transmission at that area that you have circled on the picture, then try to manually put it in Neutral right at the transmission?Or maybe even 1st gear? Then try and adjust the shift lever to fit according to the gear that it is in?
I don't have one of those mowers, but it worked on my old cheap one when the shift leaver broke off.


----------



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd like to get it back to it's original adjustment. I can physically move the lever into the correct positions, but since I turned that nut the hydrogear no longer reflects the position of the lever.


----------

